# 2014 Land Based Shark Fishing Video



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Finally put some footage together that I had from last fall. No point in recording videos if you dont share them. Some of the pics might be familiar. Hope yall enjoy. (Couldn't get the video to embed, sorry. )






​


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Awesome vid, can't wait till summer.


----------



## Greatwhite (Mar 28, 2011)

great video man! 
we gotta collaborate and get alot of footage this year.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

great stuff!


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

sharkchum said:


> Awesome vid, can't wait till summer.


I'll be happy when the water temps climb up a little. Hopefully in a few more weeks.



Greatwhite said:


> great video man!
> we gotta collaborate and get alot of footage this year.


That would be cool! You know I'll do my part.


----------



## Fishingmatt (Aug 16, 2012)

Awesome video man, makes me ready for warm weather!


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

Sick video
TOOL !!!!!


----------



## Blacktip Shark (Mar 7, 2010)

Nice Video!


----------



## Greatwhite (Mar 28, 2011)

WHAT said:


> I'll be happy when the water temps climb up a little. Hopefully in a few more weeks.
> 
> That would be cool! You know I'll do my part.


I finally got my second go pro. Now just need to make sure im taking time to get good pics and video as we go. I always get sidetrack and dont take the time


----------



## Shark_Reeler (Aug 16, 2014)

Greatwhite said:


> I finally got my second go pro. Now just need to make sure im taking time to get good pics and video as we go. I always get sidetrack and dont take the time


 Yeah, same with me. Cool video Joe!


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

WHAT happened to your handle?


----------



## Alwaysinshorts (Jun 14, 2012)

What editing software are you using? I have lots of footage but don't know how to do anything as it comes to adding video together


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Greatwhite said:


> I finally got my second go pro. Now just need to make sure im taking time to get good pics and video as we go. I always get sidetrack and dont take the time


When I'm fishing by myself I get bored so I'll have the cameras already set up to be used. That little tripod works pretty good.



Shark_Reeler said:


> Yeah, same with me. Cool video Joe!


Thanks Ron.



txteltech said:


> WHAT happened to your handle?


Changed it to match my other user names. Youtube, Instagram, ect...



Alwaysinshorts said:


> What editing software are you using? I have lots of footage but don't know how to do anything as it comes to adding video together


Window Movie maker is what I have been using. It's ok but has issues freezing. Lucky it has an autosave so when it does crash you wont loose your work. Its free online and very basic and easy to use. I'll be trying out other softwares this year though.


----------



## waltmeda (Jul 9, 2013)

You did a really good job with that video.


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

Man....I just want to know what you win for that video. Lol that was awesome dude! I'm like the other poster, I have lots of footage but haven't learned how to put it together, gonna get one of my daughters to help me!


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks... Like I said, windows movie maker is very basic and easy to use. Not sure if it gets any easier. Give it a try.


----------



## Greatwhite (Mar 28, 2011)

jagarcia10 said:


> Thanks... Like I said, windows movie maker is very basic and easy to use. Not sure if it gets any easier. Give it a try.


Agreed. Just about an hour of messing around and youll have it down pretty easy. just takes a little patience at first


----------



## itismichael (Jan 15, 2015)

*video*

Great video and a really nice set up you have. I cant wait to get to the surf and wet some lines.


----------



## bingorocks (Oct 30, 2014)

Ready for warm water.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Awesome video !


----------



## The Waco Kid (Nov 2, 2014)

Man! Another great video! Keep'em up.


----------

